# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  استفاده از ActiveX

## Win_RT

سلام.چجوری می تونم از ActiveX در برنامم استفاده کنم؟

----------


## ASedJavad

فلشت چنده؟

----------


## Win_RT

3 رو 5 رو و 5.5 رو دارم

----------


## Win_RT

چی شد کجا رفتی؟

----------


## ASedJavad

منظورت از اکتیو ایکس، کامپوننتاییه که برا فلش نوشتن یا چیز دیگه ابه؟
اگه اولیه باید از نرم افزار extention manager  که همراه خود فلش نصب میشه استفاده کنی و اگر چیز دیگه ایه ... نمی دونم

----------


## Win_RT

> منظورت از اکتیو ایکس، کامپوننتاییه که برا فلش نوشتن یا چیز دیگه ابه؟
> اگه اولیه باید از نرم افزار extention manager  که همراه خود فلش نصب میشه استفاده کنی و اگر چیز دیگه ایه ... نمی دونم


نه دوست من،شما که گویا در بخش VB6 هم فهالیت دارید باید می دونستید ActiveX چی هست.به هرحال ممنون.

----------


## saeidpsl

بفرما   :چشمک: 

http://up98.org/upload/server1/02/j/...z7ecox5mj4.rar

----------


## Win_RT

> بفرما  
> 
> http://up98.org/upload/server1/02/j/...z7ecox5mj4.rar


 ولی من متوجه نشدم این چیکار کرده،گ.یا یه activeX با Vb6 ساخته و تو AS ازش استفاده کرده.؟
اگه میشه یه مثال بزنید که با استفاده از یکی از ActiveX های خود ویندوز باشه،مثلا با استفاده از FileSystemObject یه فایل بسازیم.

----------


## saeidpsl

این برای کنترل فایل فلش در برنامه استفاده میشه با تگ های داخل فایل فلش ارتباط برقرار میکنه و اون ها رو کنترل میکنه :چشمک:

----------


## Win_RT

> این برای کنترل فایل فلش در برنامه استفاده میشه با تگ های داخل فایل فلش ارتباط برقرار میکنه و اون ها رو کنترل میکنه


 بابا این اصلا پروژه vb هست.اصلا شما فهمیدین من چی می خوام؟

----------


## saeidpsl

چی می خوای توضیح بده ؟ :متفکر:

----------


## ASedJavad

بعید می دونم همچین امکانی تو فلش باشه
تا حالا همچین چیزی جایی دیدی؟

----------


## Microname

آموزش استفاده vb,flash
زبان انگلیسی
flash_vb.pdf.zip

----------


## Beginner2013

فک نمی کنم چنین امکانی تو فلش باشه،شاید بشه با کمک گرفتن از JavaScript تو windows این کارو کرد. :متفکر:

----------

